
UBM eliminating key employees, shutting down Blackhat security conference - dsl
https://twitter.com/treyford/status/408662334588985344
======
sullivanmatt
I haven't been able to find anything stating that the Black Hat conference is
shutting down (which is very different than dismissing the GM). Can you
provide your source for that information?

